# Re: Re:THANKS FOR THE EYE OPENER(APTITUDE TESTING)



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Tue, 16 May 2000 16:58:13 -0700*
Wat to go, with that attitude you‘ll do fine, and no one will stop you.
You will earn the the respect of many that you encounter, along your career
path.
thisis probably a better place to vent your frustrations, that a recruiting
center.
Best of kuck
Dave.
----- Original Message -----
From: kyle sharp 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, May 16, 2000 1:13 PM
Subject: Re:THANKS FOR THE EYE OPENERAPTITUDE TESTING
> i would just like to say to every one on the list thanks for giving me a
> different point of veiw on what has happened to me. to bill sorry for
bring
> such and ******* to you for you were just stating the truth and way it is.
> as i read all the messages from every one it started to make my wheels
turn
> and u are all right. i was pissed off at the facted that i did not get in
> and thats all right. i ihave a right to be pissed off at myself and not
> every one around me, so i‘m sucking it up and going to upgrade my
schooling
> and go and write next year. thanks again for opening me eyes and setting
me
> on the right path thanks guy. kyle
>
>
> >From: "dave" 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Re: WILLIAM DURRANT THIS IS FOR U APTITUDE TESTING
> >Date: Mon, 15 May 2000 19:16:30 -0700
> >MIME-Version: 1.0
> >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> >MHotMailBAEA0719003CD82197CBCFEC03BD080A0 Mon May 15 20:10:25 2000
> >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id WAA00582 for army-outgoing
> >Mon, 15 May 2000 22:46:37 -0400
> >Received: from mail.rdc2.bc.home.com ha1.rdc2.bc.wave.home.com
> >[24.2.10.68]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with
> >ESMTP  id WAA00579 for  Mon, 15 May 2000
22:46:27
> >-0400
> >Received: from cs1004589a [24.66.155.22] by mail.rdc2.bc.home.com
> >  InterMail vM.4.01.02.17 201-229-119 with SMTP          id
> >          for
> > Mon, 15 May 2000 19:20:20 -0700
> >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Mon May 15 20:11:39 2000
> >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
sender
> >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> >Message-ID: 
> >References: 
> >X-Priority: 3
> >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2615.200
> >X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2615.200
> >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Precedence: bulk
> >
> >We cannot ignore the fact that the training system in the forces uses the
> >written word in conjunction with hands on training.
> >The regulations QRO‘s CFTO‘s, etc and policies are all written down,
> >eventually you will be required to know these, for your own benefit.
> >Technical orders and specifications, are written down, amendments to all
> >these, come out with great regularity.  Like it or not, the forces run on
> >the written word.
> >The system requires you to constantly take trade courses, for advancement
> >in
> >your career, which consist of classroom learning as well.  While the
> >majority of the work you want to do, may be with your hands, you will be
> >required to communicate both verbally and in writing.  There is an old
> >saying, "When you wear the green tuxedo, you dance where you are told
to".
> >You might not be offered the trade you want, is that a Human Rights
> >offence?
> >They are the employer, they should be able to set standards that are
> >reasonable for them as well.  You have not been refused entry, just told
to
> >re-apply in a year.  If you really want to join, and not make a" cause
> >celebre", you will wait, and pass on you own ability.
> >It would be nice to change the system to fit everyone, but you are
joining
> >the military voluntarily, if you don‘t like the terms and conditions of
> >service, look elsewhere.
> >
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: Scott Lloyd 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Monday, May 15, 2000 4:47 PM
> >Subject: Re: WILLIAM DURRANT THIS IS FOR U APTITUDE TESTING
> >
> >
> > > When I read Kyle‘s message I decided to go back and re-read Bill‘s
> >initial
> > > response to Kyle. Bill stated in a most polite way that this was not
the
> >end
> > > of the world, and he should just "suck it up and try next year"my
words
> >not
> > > his. First off, to Kyle.... we are soldiers FIRST not mat techs, RMS
> > > clerks, or etc....your anger toward Bill makes me wonder if, and when
> >you
> > > ever get an interview with a recruiter,and he asks you a question
about
> > > yourself are you going to leap at him and shout "I need more time to
> >answer
> > > that"
> > > I‘m sorry if you did not meet that standards this year, but if you get
> >in
> > > the front door you feel more proud of yourself. At least you were not
> >turned
> > > down at Air Crew selection after years of dreaming of being a pilot,
you
> > > only get one shot at those tests.
> > > We are in a dangerous job, there are not often opportunities to give
> >people
> > > extra time to learn things. What Bill said was bang on, upgrade and
try
> > > again.....
> > > Scott
> > > UBIQUE
> > >
> > > -----Original Message-----
> > > From: Jean-F Menicucci 
> > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > Date: May 15, 2000 7:10 PM
> > > Subject: Re: WILLIAM DURRANT THIS IS FOR U APTITUDE TESTING
> > >
> > >
> > > >Look Kyle, I dont think that Willian ever mentionned that you are
dumb
> >or
> > > >stupid, you have a learning disabilities, ok,
> > > >But the tests are the tests, they are there because of a reason. I am
> >not
> > > >arguing against you or anything, but I dotn like your frustrated way
> >that
> > > you
> > > >asnwered to Mr. Durrant. The test are a basic ways to evaluates basic
> > > things,
> > > >okay I saw college graduated failed the aptitude test etc... But
> >bringing
> > > your
> > > >case to the Human right will only bring the situation maybe worse,
> > > >The best thing I should suggest it is to apply again, and do the test
> > > again, you
> > > >already did it and you know what to expect.
> > > >
> > > >cheers
> > > >
> > > >kyle sharp wrote:
> > > >
> > > >> bill
> > > >> i feel that u should do some research before u open your mouth
about
> > > thing u
> > > >> do not know about because it makes u sound like the biggest and
> >stupidest
> > > >> ******* in the world. u should research what it is like to have a
> > > learning
> > > >> disability and how people like me deal with the problem. u are the
> >kind
> > > of
> > > >> people i am talking about u are book smart and commonsense stupid.
u
> >feel
> > > >> that if i can not pass the aptitude test with out some special
> >treatment
> > > >> that i should not be aloud in to the military but u are wrong,
> >because
> >i
> > > am
> > > >> not book smart i learn with my hand and not with my brain. u could
be
> >a
> > > very
> > > >> smart man or a very stupid one, i can not say for share. u may be
> >smarter
> > > >> then my in book smarts but in the trade field i well kick your *** .
> >like
> > > in
> > > >> weapons i love to strip them down to nuts and bolt and put them
back
> > > >> together again, i have not found one i can not do this to. shooting
i
> >can
> > > >> hit the bulleye at 1000M. with a descent scope. i can use c4 and
all
> > > kinds
> > > >> of cool ****, and i can weld and machine like a millwright and a
pipe
> > > >> fitter. but u just looked at the fact that the test i took say i am
> > > stupid,
> > > >> but u did not look at the fact that i can do a number of
> > > >> jobs better them the guys u are training right now. i do not get a
> > > chances
> > > >> to see what i can do with my hands it was all brain work that i
suck
> >at
> > > and
> > > >> it makes my look dumb. but i can do the job safely and do it well.
> >your
> > > >> comment about giving me more time to shoot and advances on the
enemy
> >is
> > > >> totally bull**** because i would do my job plus yours and still
have
> >time
> > > to
> > > >> blow your brains out and have a smoke so i think u should take your
> >words
> > > >> back and do some research about the things u do not know about
before
> >u
> > > open
> > > >> that big hole of yours and it will make u a better leader then u
are
> >all
> > > >> ready.
> > > >>
> > > >>                                                         kyle
> > > >>
> > > >> >From: "william durrant" 
> > > >> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >> >To: 
> > > >> >Subject: RE: APTITUDE TESTING
> > > >> >Date: Sat, 13 May 2000 14:02:28 -0400
> > > >> >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > > >> >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > > >> >MHotMailBAE6E700006ED82197DBCFEC03BD66BF0 Sat May 13 11:16:35
2000
> > > >> >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > > >> >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id NAA19874 for
> > > army-outgoing
> > > >> >Sat, 13 May 2000 13:46:00 -0400
> > > >> >Received: from hme0.mailrouter02.sprint.ca
> >hme0.mailrouter02.sprint.ca
> > > >> >[207.107.250.60]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com
> >8.8.4/8.8.4
> > > >> >with ESMTP  id NAA19871 for  Sat, 13 May
> >2000
> > > >> >13:45:51 -0400
> > > >> >Received: from dnd001 spc-isp-stc-uas-9-16.sprint.ca
> > > [209.148.155.67]by
> > > >> >hme0.mailrouter02.sprint.ca 8.8.8/8.8.8 with SMTP id OAA10734for
> > > >> > Sat, 13 May 2000 14:02:52 -0400 EDT
> > > >> >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Sat May 13 11:20:27
2000
> > > >> >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo
set
> > > sender
> > > >> >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > > >> >Message-ID: 
> > > >> >X-Priority: 3 Normal
> > > >> >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> > > >> >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook IMO, Build 9.0.2416 9.0.2910.0
> > > >> >X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2615.200
> > > >> >Importance: Normal
> > > >> >In-Reply-To: 
> > > >> >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >> >Precedence: bulk
> > > >> >
> > > >> >Kyle,
> > > >> >I feel for you, I understand how frustrated you must feel.
However,
> >I‘m
> > > >> >sure
> > > >> >you understand that the aptitude test is there for everyones
safety.
> >It
> > > >> >CFAT is there to ensure that EVERYONE in the CF is capable of
the
> >same
> > > >> >basic requirements.  >I > > special
> > > >> >treatment because you have a learning disability.  Will I have to
> >give
> > > you
> > > >> >extra time to return fire on an advancing enemy because of a
> >learning
> > > >> >disability?  Please don‘t take offence, I‘m merely trying to point
> >out
> > > that
> > > >> >at times, your ability or lack therof to demonstrate the
required
> > > >> >knowledge and/or thought processes in a limited time frame could
be
> >so
> > > >> >severe as to cause serious injury or death to MY soldiers.  My
> >personal
> > > >> >opinion is that instead of fighting the system and trying to sneak
> >in
> > > >> >through the back door, which i‘m sure will take at least a year,
> > > perhaps
> > > >> >you should consider upgrading your education and pass the test on
> >the
> > > "up 
> > > >> >up". The test is there for a reason, please respect it.
> > > >> >-bill
> > > >> >
> > > >> >-----Original Message-----
> > > >> >From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >> >[mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of kyle sharp
> > > >> >Sent: Friday, May 12, 2000 2:38 PM
> > > >> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >> >Subject: APTITUDE TESTING
> > > >> >
> > > >> >
> > > >> >I WOULD JUST LIKE TO SAY THAT I WENT FOR MY TESTING YESTERDAY AND
> >FAILED
> > > >> >THE
> > > >> >APTITUDE TESTING. I HAVE A LEARNING DISABILITY AND DID NOT KNOW
THAT
> > > THEY
> > > >> >HAVE TO LET ME HAVE EXTRA TIME IF I NEED IT AND A LOT OF THERE
> >THING.
> >MY
> > > >> >MOM
> > > >> >CALLED THE HUMAN RIGHTS BECAUSE WHEN I SAID THE SGT. THAT JUST
SAID
> >I
> > > >> >FAILED
> > > >> >WHAT DO U DO WITH PEOPLE HOW HAVE LEARNING DISABILITIES HE SAID
THAT
> >HE
> > > WAS
> > > >> >NOT SURE. I DO NOT THINK THAT I WAS GIVEN A FARE SHOOT BECAUSE I
AM
> > > GOING
> > > >> >FOR MAT.TECH AND I SUCK AT WRITING TESTS AND DOING MATH BUT IF
THEY
> >SEEN
> > > MY
> > > >> >WELD, MACHINE, AND WORK, I WOULD HAVE BEEN HIRED RIGHT THERE ON
THE
> > > SPOT.
> > > >> >YES I KNOW I NEED MATH FOR MAT.TECH BUT IF I‘M USING IT ON A DAILY
> > > BASSES I
> > > >> >CAN DO IT WITH NO PROBLEMS. I THINK THE ARMY SHOULD TEST U ON THE
> >FIELDS
> > > U
> > > >> >WANT TO GO IN SO THEY DO NOT HAVE PEOPLE HOW ARE BOOK SMART AND
> > > >> >COMMUNICANTS
> > > >> >STUDIED IN THERE ARMY. AND THAT‘S WHAT IS GOING TO HAPPEN IF THIS
> >KEEPS
> > > UP.
> > > >> >I WOULD JUST LIKE TO KNOW IF THERE IS A WAY I CAN REWRITE THE TEST
> >WITH
> > > OUT
> > > >> >WAITING OUT THE YEAR. THANKS FOR YOUR TIME KYLE SHARP
> > > >> >
> > > >>
> >
>________________________________________________________________________
> > > >> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >http://www.hotmail.com
> > > >> >
> > > >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >> >message body.
> > > >> >
> > > >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >> >message body.
> > > >>
> > > >>
> >________________________________________________________________________
> > > >> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >http://www.hotmail.com
> > > >>
> > > >> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >> message body.
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > > >
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Scott Lloyd" <elscotto@sprint.ca>* on *Tue, 16 May 2000 21:57:59 -0300*
Good luck... things are better second time around...
Scott
-----Original Message-----
From: kyle sharp 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: May 16, 2000 5:23 PM
Subject: Re:THANKS FOR THE EYE OPENERAPTITUDE TESTING
>i would just like to say to every one on the list thanks for giving me a
>different point of veiw on what has happened to me. to bill sorry for bring
>such and ******* to you for you were just stating the truth and way it is.
>as i read all the messages from every one it started to make my wheels turn
>and u are all right. i was pissed off at the facted that i did not get in
>and thats all right. i ihave a right to be pissed off at myself and not
>every one around me, so i‘m sucking it up and going to upgrade my schooling
>and go and write next year. thanks again for opening me eyes and setting me
>on the right path thanks guy. kyle
>
>
>>From: "dave" 
>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>To: 
>>Subject: Re: WILLIAM DURRANT THIS IS FOR U APTITUDE TESTING
>>Date: Mon, 15 May 2000 19:16:30 -0700
>>MIME-Version: 1.0
>>Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
>>MHotMailBAEA0719003CD82197CBCFEC03BD080A0 Mon May 15 20:10:25 2000
>>Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
>>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id WAA00582 for army-outgoing
>>Mon, 15 May 2000 22:46:37 -0400
>>Received: from mail.rdc2.bc.home.com ha1.rdc2.bc.wave.home.com
>>[24.2.10.68]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with
>>ESMTP  id WAA00579 for  Mon, 15 May 2000 22:46:27
>>-0400
>>Received: from cs1004589a [24.66.155.22] by mail.rdc2.bc.home.com
>>  InterMail vM.4.01.02.17 201-229-119 with SMTP          id
>>          for
>> Mon, 15 May 2000 19:20:20 -0700
>>From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Mon May 15 20:11:39 2000
>>X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
sender
>>to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
>>Message-ID: 
>>References: 
>>X-Priority: 3
>>X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
>>X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2615.200
>>X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2615.200
>>Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>Precedence: bulk
>>
>>We cannot ignore the fact that the training system in the forces uses the
>>written word in conjunction with hands on training.
>>The regulations QRO‘s CFTO‘s, etc and policies are all written down,
>>eventually you will be required to know these, for your own benefit.
>>Technical orders and specifications, are written down, amendments to all
>>these, come out with great regularity.  Like it or not, the forces run on
>>the written word.
>>The system requires you to constantly take trade courses, for advancement
>>in
>>your career, which consist of classroom learning as well.  While the
>>majority of the work you want to do, may be with your hands, you will be
>>required to communicate both verbally and in writing.  There is an old
>>saying, "When you wear the green tuxedo, you dance where you are told to".
>>You might not be offered the trade you want, is that a Human Rights
>>offence?
>>They are the employer, they should be able to set standards that are
>>reasonable for them as well.  You have not been refused entry, just told
to
>>re-apply in a year.  If you really want to join, and not make a" cause
>>celebre", you will wait, and pass on you own ability.
>>It would be nice to change the system to fit everyone, but you are joining
>>the military voluntarily, if you don‘t like the terms and conditions of
>>service, look elsewhere.
>>
>>----- Original Message -----
>>From: Scott Lloyd 
>>To: 
>>Sent: Monday, May 15, 2000 4:47 PM
>>Subject: Re: WILLIAM DURRANT THIS IS FOR U APTITUDE TESTING
>>
>>
>> > When I read Kyle‘s message I decided to go back and re-read Bill‘s
>>initial
>> > response to Kyle. Bill stated in a most polite way that this was not
the
>>end
>> > of the world, and he should just "suck it up and try next year"my
words
>>not
>> > his. First off, to Kyle.... we are soldiers FIRST not mat techs, RMS
>> > clerks, or etc....your anger toward Bill makes me wonder if, and when
>>you
>> > ever get an interview with a recruiter,and he asks you a question about
>> > yourself are you going to leap at him and shout "I need more time to
>>answer
>> > that"
>> > I‘m sorry if you did not meet that standards this year, but if you get
>>in
>> > the front door you feel more proud of yourself. At least you were not
>>turned
>> > down at Air Crew selection after years of dreaming of being a pilot,
you
>> > only get one shot at those tests.
>> > We are in a dangerous job, there are not often opportunities to give
>>people
>> > extra time to learn things. What Bill said was bang on, upgrade and try
>> > again.....
>> > Scott
>> > UBIQUE
>> >
>> > -----Original Message-----
>> > From: Jean-F Menicucci 
>> > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>> > Date: May 15, 2000 7:10 PM
>> > Subject: Re: WILLIAM DURRANT THIS IS FOR U APTITUDE TESTING
>> >
>> >
>> > >Look Kyle, I dont think that Willian ever mentionned that you are dumb
>>or
>> > >stupid, you have a learning disabilities, ok,
>> > >But the tests are the tests, they are there because of a reason. I am
>>not
>> > >arguing against you or anything, but I dotn like your frustrated way
>>that
>> > you
>> > >asnwered to Mr. Durrant. The test are a basic ways to evaluates basic
>> > things,
>> > >okay I saw college graduated failed the aptitude test etc... But
>>bringing
>> > your
>> > >case to the Human right will only bring the situation maybe worse,
>> > >The best thing I should suggest it is to apply again, and do the test
>> > again, you
>> > >already did it and you know what to expect.
>> > >
>> > >cheers
>> > >
>> > >kyle sharp wrote:
>> > >
>> > >> bill
>> > >> i feel that u should do some research before u open your mouth about
>> > thing u
>> > >> do not know about because it makes u sound like the biggest and
>>stupidest
>> > >> ******* in the world. u should research what it is like to have a
>> > learning
>> > >> disability and how people like me deal with the problem. u are the
>>kind
>> > of
>> > >> people i am talking about u are book smart and commonsense stupid. u
>>feel
>> > >> that if i can not pass the aptitude test with out some special
>>treatment
>> > >> that i should not be aloud in to the military but u are wrong,
>>because
>>i
>> > am
>> > >> not book smart i learn with my hand and not with my brain. u could
be
>>a
>> > very
>> > >> smart man or a very stupid one, i can not say for share. u may be
>>smarter
>> > >> then my in book smarts but in the trade field i well kick your *** .
>>like
>> > in
>> > >> weapons i love to strip them down to nuts and bolt and put them back
>> > >> together again, i have not found one i can not do this to. shooting
i
>>can
>> > >> hit the bulleye at 1000M. with a descent scope. i can use c4 and all
>> > kinds
>> > >> of cool ****, and i can weld and machine like a millwright and a
pipe
>> > >> fitter. but u just looked at the fact that the test i took say i am
>> > stupid,
>> > >> but u did not look at the fact that i can do a number of
>> > >> jobs better them the guys u are training right now. i do not get a
>> > chances
>> > >> to see what i can do with my hands it was all brain work that i suck
>>at
>> > and
>> > >> it makes my look dumb. but i can do the job safely and do it well.
>>your
>> > >> comment about giving me more time to shoot and advances on the enemy
>>is
>> > >> totally bull**** because i would do my job plus yours and still have
>>time
>> > to
>> > >> blow your brains out and have a smoke so i think u should take your
>>words
>> > >> back and do some research about the things u do not know about
before
>>u
>> > open
>> > >> that big hole of yours and it will make u a better leader then u are
>>all
>> > >> ready.
>> > >>
>> > >>                                                         kyle
>> > >>
>> > >> >From: "william durrant" 
>> > >> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> > >> >To: 
>> > >> >Subject: RE: APTITUDE TESTING
>> > >> >Date: Sat, 13 May 2000 14:02:28 -0400
>> > >> >MIME-Version: 1.0
>> > >> >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
>> > >> >MHotMailBAE6E700006ED82197DBCFEC03BD66BF0 Sat May 13 11:16:35 2000
>> > >> >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
>> > >> >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id NAA19874 for
>> > army-outgoing
>> > >> >Sat, 13 May 2000 13:46:00 -0400
>> > >> >Received: from hme0.mailrouter02.sprint.ca
>>hme0.mailrouter02.sprint.ca
>> > >> >[207.107.250.60]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com
>>8.8.4/8.8.4
>> > >> >with ESMTP  id NAA19871 for  Sat, 13 May
>>2000
>> > >> >13:45:51 -0400
>> > >> >Received: from dnd001 spc-isp-stc-uas-9-16.sprint.ca
>> > [209.148.155.67]by
>> > >> >hme0.mailrouter02.sprint.ca 8.8.8/8.8.8 with SMTP id OAA10734for
>> > >> > Sat, 13 May 2000 14:02:52 -0400 EDT
>> > >> >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Sat May 13 11:20:27
2000
>> > >> >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo
set
>> > sender
>> > >> >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
>> > >> >Message-ID: 
>> > >> >X-Priority: 3 Normal
>> > >> >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
>> > >> >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook IMO, Build 9.0.2416 9.0.2910.0
>> > >> >X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2615.200
>> > >> >Importance: Normal
>> > >> >In-Reply-To: 
>> > >> >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> > >> >Precedence: bulk
>> > >> >
>> > >> >Kyle,
>> > >> >I feel for you, I understand how frustrated you must feel. However,
>>I‘m
>> > >> >sure
>> > >> >you understand that the aptitude test is there for everyones
safety.
>>It
>> > >> >CFAT is there to ensure that EVERYONE in the CF is capable of the
>>same
>> > >> >basic requirements.  >I> > special
>> > >> >treatment because you have a learning disability.  Will I have to
>>give
>> > you
>> > >> >extra time to return fire on an advancing enemy because of a
>>learning
>> > >> >disability?  Please don‘t take offence, I‘m merely trying to point
>>out
>> > that
>> > >> >at times, your ability or lack therof to demonstrate the required
>> > >> >knowledge and/or thought processes in a limited time frame could be
>>so
>> > >> >severe as to cause serious injury or death to MY soldiers.  My
>>personal
>> > >> >opinion is that instead of fighting the system and trying to sneak
>>in
>> > >> >through the back door, which i‘m sure will take at least a year,
>> > perhaps
>> > >> >you should consider upgrading your education and pass the test on
>>the
>> > "up 
>> > >> >up". The test is there for a reason, please respect it.
>> > >> >-bill
>> > >> >
>> > >> >-----Original Message-----
>> > >> >From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> > >> >[mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of kyle sharp
>> > >> >Sent: Friday, May 12, 2000 2:38 PM
>> > >> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> > >> >Subject: APTITUDE TESTING
>> > >> >
>> > >> >
>> > >> >I WOULD JUST LIKE TO SAY THAT I WENT FOR MY TESTING YESTERDAY AND
>>FAILED
>> > >> >THE
>> > >> >APTITUDE TESTING. I HAVE A LEARNING DISABILITY AND DID NOT KNOW
THAT
>> > THEY
>> > >> >HAVE TO LET ME HAVE EXTRA TIME IF I NEED IT AND A LOT OF THERE
>>THING.
>>MY
>> > >> >MOM
>> > >> >CALLED THE HUMAN RIGHTS BECAUSE WHEN I SAID THE SGT. THAT JUST SAID
>>I
>> > >> >FAILED
>> > >> >WHAT DO U DO WITH PEOPLE HOW HAVE LEARNING DISABILITIES HE SAID
THAT
>>HE
>> > WAS
>> > >> >NOT SURE. I DO NOT THINK THAT I WAS GIVEN A FARE SHOOT BECAUSE I AM
>> > GOING
>> > >> >FOR MAT.TECH AND I SUCK AT WRITING TESTS AND DOING MATH BUT IF THEY
>>SEEN
>> > MY
>> > >> >WELD, MACHINE, AND WORK, I WOULD HAVE BEEN HIRED RIGHT THERE ON THE
>> > SPOT.
>> > >> >YES I KNOW I NEED MATH FOR MAT.TECH BUT IF I‘M USING IT ON A DAILY
>> > BASSES I
>> > >> >CAN DO IT WITH NO PROBLEMS. I THINK THE ARMY SHOULD TEST U ON THE
>>FIELDS
>> > U
>> > >> >WANT TO GO IN SO THEY DO NOT HAVE PEOPLE HOW ARE BOOK SMART AND
>> > >> >COMMUNICANTS
>> > >> >STUDIED IN THERE ARMY. AND THAT‘S WHAT IS GOING TO HAPPEN IF THIS
>>KEEPS
>> > UP.
>> > >> >I WOULD JUST LIKE TO KNOW IF THERE IS A WAY I CAN REWRITE THE TEST
>>WITH
>> > OUT
>> > >> >WAITING OUT THE YEAR. THANKS FOR YOUR TIME KYLE SHARP
>> > >> >
>> > >>
>> >________________________________________________________________________
>> > >> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>>http://www.hotmail.com
>> > >> >
>> > >> >--------------------------------------------------------
>> > >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> > >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> > >> >message body.
>> > >> >
>> > >> >--------------------------------------------------------
>> > >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> > >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> > >> >message body.
>> > >>
>> > >>
>>________________________________________________________________________
>> > >> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>>http://www.hotmail.com
>> > >>
>> > >> --------------------------------------------------------
>> > >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> > >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> > >> message body.
>> > >
>> > >--------------------------------------------------------
>> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> > >message body.
>> > >
>> >
>> > --------------------------------------------------------
>> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> > message body.
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>
>________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Tue, 16 May 2000 20:28:25 -0700*
I can‘t believe I didn‘t proof read that letter!!!
----- Original Message -----
From: dave 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, May 16, 2000 4:58 PM
Subject: Re: Re:THANKS FOR THE EYE OPENERAPTITUDE TESTING
> Wat to go, with that attitude you‘ll do fine, and no one will stop you.
> You will earn the the respect of many that you encounter, along your
career
> path.
> thisis probably a better place to vent your frustrations, that a
recruiting
> center.
> Best of kuck
> Dave.
>
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: kyle sharp 
> To: 
> Sent: Tuesday, May 16, 2000 1:13 PM
> Subject: Re:THANKS FOR THE EYE OPENERAPTITUDE TESTING
>
>
> > i would just like to say to every one on the list thanks for giving me a
> > different point of veiw on what has happened to me. to bill sorry for
> bring
> > such and ******* to you for you were just stating the truth and way it
is.
> > as i read all the messages from every one it started to make my wheels
> turn
> > and u are all right. i was pissed off at the facted that i did not get
in
> > and thats all right. i ihave a right to be pissed off at myself and not
> > every one around me, so i‘m sucking it up and going to upgrade my
> schooling
> > and go and write next year. thanks again for opening me eyes and setting
> me
> > on the right path thanks guy. kyle
> >
> >
> > >From: "dave" 
> > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >To: 
> > >Subject: Re: WILLIAM DURRANT THIS IS FOR U APTITUDE TESTING
> > >Date: Mon, 15 May 2000 19:16:30 -0700
> > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > >MHotMailBAEA0719003CD82197CBCFEC03BD080A0 Mon May 15 20:10:25 2000
> > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id WAA00582 for
army-outgoing
> > >Mon, 15 May 2000 22:46:37 -0400
> > >Received: from mail.rdc2.bc.home.com ha1.rdc2.bc.wave.home.com
> > >[24.2.10.68]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4
with
> > >ESMTP  id WAA00579 for  Mon, 15 May 2000
> 22:46:27
> > >-0400
> > >Received: from cs1004589a [24.66.155.22] by mail.rdc2.bc.home.com
> > >  InterMail vM.4.01.02.17 201-229-119 with SMTP          id
> > >
for
> > > Mon, 15 May 2000 19:20:20 -0700
> > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Mon May 15 20:11:39 2000
> > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
> sender
> > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > >Message-ID: 
> > >References: 
> > >X-Priority: 3
> > >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> > >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2615.200
> > >X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2615.200
> > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >Precedence: bulk
> > >
> > >We cannot ignore the fact that the training system in the forces uses
the
> > >written word in conjunction with hands on training.
> > >The regulations QRO‘s CFTO‘s, etc and policies are all written down,
> > >eventually you will be required to know these, for your own benefit.
> > >Technical orders and specifications, are written down, amendments to
all
> > >these, come out with great regularity.  Like it or not, the forces run
on
> > >the written word.
> > >The system requires you to constantly take trade courses, for
advancement
> > >in
> > >your career, which consist of classroom learning as well.  While the
> > >majority of the work you want to do, may be with your hands, you will
be
> > >required to communicate both verbally and in writing.  There is an old
> > >saying, "When you wear the green tuxedo, you dance where you are told
> to".
> > >You might not be offered the trade you want, is that a Human Rights
> > >offence?
> > >They are the employer, they should be able to set standards that are
> > >reasonable for them as well.  You have not been refused entry, just
told
> to
> > >re-apply in a year.  If you really want to join, and not make a" cause
> > >celebre", you will wait, and pass on you own ability.
> > >It would be nice to change the system to fit everyone, but you are
> joining
> > >the military voluntarily, if you don‘t like the terms and conditions of
> > >service, look elsewhere.
> > >
> > >----- Original Message -----
> > >From: Scott Lloyd 
> > >To: 
> > >Sent: Monday, May 15, 2000 4:47 PM
> > >Subject: Re: WILLIAM DURRANT THIS IS FOR U APTITUDE TESTING
> > >
> > >
> > > > When I read Kyle‘s message I decided to go back and re-read Bill‘s
> > >initial
> > > > response to Kyle. Bill stated in a most polite way that this was not
> the
> > >end
> > > > of the world, and he should just "suck it up and try next year"my
> words
> > >not
> > > > his. First off, to Kyle.... we are soldiers FIRST not mat techs,
RMS
> > > > clerks, or etc....your anger toward Bill makes me wonder if, and
when
> > >you
> > > > ever get an interview with a recruiter,and he asks you a question
> about
> > > > yourself are you going to leap at him and shout "I need more time to
> > >answer
> > > > that"
> > > > I‘m sorry if you did not meet that standards this year, but if you
get
> > >in
> > > > the front door you feel more proud of yourself. At least you were
not
> > >turned
> > > > down at Air Crew selection after years of dreaming of being a pilot,
> you
> > > > only get one shot at those tests.
> > > > We are in a dangerous job, there are not often opportunities to give
> > >people
> > > > extra time to learn things. What Bill said was bang on, upgrade and
> try
> > > > again.....
> > > > Scott
> > > > UBIQUE
> > > >
> > > > -----Original Message-----
> > > > From: Jean-F Menicucci 
> > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > > Date: May 15, 2000 7:10 PM
> > > > Subject: Re: WILLIAM DURRANT THIS IS FOR U APTITUDE TESTING
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > >Look Kyle, I dont think that Willian ever mentionned that you are
> dumb
> > >or
> > > > >stupid, you have a learning disabilities, ok,
> > > > >But the tests are the tests, they are there because of a reason. I
am
> > >not
> > > > >arguing against you or anything, but I dotn like your frustrated
way
> > >that
> > > > you
> > > > >asnwered to Mr. Durrant. The test are a basic ways to evaluates
basic
> > > > things,
> > > > >okay I saw college graduated failed the aptitude test etc... But
> > >bringing
> > > > your
> > > > >case to the Human right will only bring the situation maybe worse,
> > > > >The best thing I should suggest it is to apply again, and do the
test
> > > > again, you
> > > > >already did it and you know what to expect.
> > > > >
> > > > >cheers
> > > > >
> > > > >kyle sharp wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > >> bill
> > > > >> i feel that u should do some research before u open your mouth
> about
> > > > thing u
> > > > >> do not know about because it makes u sound like the biggest and
> > >stupidest
> > > > >> ******* in the world. u should research what it is like to have a
> > > > learning
> > > > >> disability and how people like me deal with the problem. u are
the
> > >kind
> > > > of
> > > > >> people i am talking about u are book smart and commonsense
stupid.
> u
> > >feel
> > > > >> that if i can not pass the aptitude test with out some special
> > >treatment
> > > > >> that i should not be aloud in to the military but u are wrong,
> > >because
> > >i
> > > > am
> > > > >> not book smart i learn with my hand and not with my brain. u
could
> be
> > >a
> > > > very
> > > > >> smart man or a very stupid one, i can not say for share. u may be
> > >smarter
> > > > >> then my in book smarts but in the trade field i well kick your
*** .
> > >like
> > > > in
> > > > >> weapons i love to strip them down to nuts and bolt and put them
> back
> > > > >> together again, i have not found one i can not do this to.
shooting
> i
> > >can
> > > > >> hit the bulleye at 1000M. with a descent scope. i can use c4 and
> all
> > > > kinds
> > > > >> of cool ****, and i can weld and machine like a millwright and a
> pipe
> > > > >> fitter. but u just looked at the fact that the test i took say i
am
> > > > stupid,
> > > > >> but u did not look at the fact that i can do a number of
> > > > >> jobs better them the guys u are training right now. i do not get
a
> > > > chances
> > > > >> to see what i can do with my hands it was all brain work that i
> suck
> > >at
> > > > and
> > > > >> it makes my look dumb. but i can do the job safely and do it
well.
> > >your
> > > > >> comment about giving me more time to shoot and advances on the
> enemy
> > >is
> > > > >> totally bull**** because i would do my job plus yours and still
> have
> > >time
> > > > to
> > > > >> blow your brains out and have a smoke so i think u should take
your
> > >words
> > > > >> back and do some research about the things u do not know about
> before
> > >u
> > > > open
> > > > >> that big hole of yours and it will make u a better leader then u
> are
> > >all
> > > > >> ready.
> > > > >>
> > > > >>                                                         kyle
> > > > >>
> > > > >> >From: "william durrant" 
> > > > >> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >> >To: 
> > > > >> >Subject: RE: APTITUDE TESTING
> > > > >> >Date: Sat, 13 May 2000 14:02:28 -0400
> > > > >> >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > > > >> >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP
id
> > > > >> >MHotMailBAE6E700006ED82197DBCFEC03BD66BF0 Sat May 13 11:16:35
> 2000
> > > > >> >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > > > >> >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id NAA19874 for
> > > > army-outgoing
> > > > >> >Sat, 13 May 2000 13:46:00 -0400
> > > > >> >Received: from hme0.mailrouter02.sprint.ca
> > >hme0.mailrouter02.sprint.ca
> > > > >> >[207.107.250.60]          by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com
> > >8.8.4/8.8.4
> > > > >> >with ESMTP  id NAA19871 for  Sat, 13
May
> > >2000
> > > > >> >13:45:51 -0400
> > > > >> >Received: from dnd001 spc-isp-stc-uas-9-16.sprint.ca
> > > > [209.148.155.67]by
> > > > >> >hme0.mailrouter02.sprint.ca 8.8.8/8.8.8 with SMTP id
OAA10734for
> > > > >> > Sat, 13 May 2000 14:02:52 -0400 EDT
> > > > >> >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Sat May 13 11:20:27
> 2000
> > > > >> >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo
> set
> > > > sender
> > > > >> >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > > > >> >Message-ID: 
> > > > >> >X-Priority: 3 Normal
> > > > >> >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> > > > >> >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook IMO, Build 9.0.2416 9.0.2910.0
> > > > >> >X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2615.200
> > > > >> >Importance: Normal
> > > > >> >In-Reply-To: 
> > > > >> >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >> >Precedence: bulk
> > > > >> >
> > > > >> >Kyle,
> > > > >> >I feel for you, I understand how frustrated you must feel.
> However,
> > >I‘m
> > > > >> >sure
> > > > >> >you understand that the aptitude test is there for everyones
> safety.
> > >It
> > > > >> >CFAT is there to ensure that EVERYONE in the CF is capable of
> the
> > >same
> > > > >> >basic requirements.  >I any
> > > > special
> > > > >> >treatment because you have a learning disability.  Will I have
to
> > >give
> > > > you
> > > > >> >extra time to return fire on an advancing enemy because of a
> > >learning
> > > > >> >disability?  Please don‘t take offence, I‘m merely trying to
point
> > >out
> > > > that
> > > > >> >at times, your ability or lack therof to demonstrate the
> required
> > > > >> >knowledge and/or thought processes in a limited time frame could
> be
> > >so
> > > > >> >severe as to cause serious injury or death to MY soldiers.  My
> > >personal
> > > > >> >opinion is that instead of fighting the system and trying to
sneak
> > >in
> > > > >> >through the back door, which i‘m sure will take at least a
year,
> > > > perhaps
> > > > >> >you should consider upgrading your education and pass the test
on
> > >the
> > > > "up 
> > > > >> >up". The test is there for a reason, please respect it.
> > > > >> >-bill
> > > > >> >
> > > > >> >-----Original Message-----
> > > > >> >From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >> >[mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of kyle sharp
> > > > >> >Sent: Friday, May 12, 2000 2:38 PM
> > > > >> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >> >Subject: APTITUDE TESTING
> > > > >> >
> > > > >> >
> > > > >> >I WOULD JUST LIKE TO SAY THAT I WENT FOR MY TESTING YESTERDAY
AND
> > >FAILED
> > > > >> >THE
> > > > >> >APTITUDE TESTING. I HAVE A LEARNING DISABILITY AND DID NOT KNOW
> THAT
> > > > THEY
> > > > >> >HAVE TO LET ME HAVE EXTRA TIME IF I NEED IT AND A LOT OF THERE
> > >THING.
> > >MY
> > > > >> >MOM
> > > > >> >CALLED THE HUMAN RIGHTS BECAUSE WHEN I SAID THE SGT. THAT JUST
> SAID
> > >I
> > > > >> >FAILED
> > > > >> >WHAT DO U DO WITH PEOPLE HOW HAVE LEARNING DISABILITIES HE SAID
> THAT
> > >HE
> > > > WAS
> > > > >> >NOT SURE. I DO NOT THINK THAT I WAS GIVEN A FARE SHOOT BECAUSE I
> AM
> > > > GOING
> > > > >> >FOR MAT.TECH AND I SUCK AT WRITING TESTS AND DOING MATH BUT IF
> THEY
> > >SEEN
> > > > MY
> > > > >> >WELD, MACHINE, AND WORK, I WOULD HAVE BEEN HIRED RIGHT THERE ON
> THE
> > > > SPOT.
> > > > >> >YES I KNOW I NEED MATH FOR MAT.TECH BUT IF I‘M USING IT ON A
DAILY
> > > > BASSES I
> > > > >> >CAN DO IT WITH NO PROBLEMS. I THINK THE ARMY SHOULD TEST U ON
THE
> > >FIELDS
> > > > U
> > > > >> >WANT TO GO IN SO THEY DO NOT HAVE PEOPLE HOW ARE BOOK SMART AND
> > > > >> >COMMUNICANTS
> > > > >> >STUDIED IN THERE ARMY. AND THAT‘S WHAT IS GOING TO HAPPEN IF
THIS
> > >KEEPS
> > > > UP.
> > > > >> >I WOULD JUST LIKE TO KNOW IF THERE IS A WAY I CAN REWRITE THE
TEST
> > >WITH
> > > > OUT
> > > > >> >WAITING OUT THE YEAR. THANKS FOR YOUR TIME KYLE SHARP
> > > > >> >
> > > > >>
> > >
> >________________________________________________________________________
> > > > >> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > >http://www.hotmail.com
> > > > >> >
> > > > >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >> >message body.
> > > > >> >
> > > > >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >> >message body.
> > > > >>
> > > > >>
> >
>________________________________________________________________________
> > > > >> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > >http://www.hotmail.com
> > > > >>
> > > > >> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >> message body.
> > > > >
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > > >
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > ________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

